
Clinton Must More Forcefully Reject TPP or Risk Losing Election: Groups - walterbell
http://commondreams.org/news/2016/08/11/clinton-must-more-forcefully-reject-tpp-or-risk-losing-election-groups
======
cladari
The article states she must forcefully dissuade Obama from passing TPP during
the lame duck session. I disagree in that I believe she would like to see TPP
pass but can't support it during the election. She can rail against it all she
wants and Obama can provide the needed cover by passing it this fall.

